# Lervad Bench



## LuLuBean (Apr 18, 2014)

I have the opportunity to buy this Lervad bench for $100. I would ideally like something bigger with more heft for heavy planing operations. However, I thought that this might be a good deal and could be modified as needed. I saw where Chris Schwarz gave this a "C" because the front vice set up would make edge planing difficult. But for $100, I thought it would be good enough until I really needed to shell out the big bucks on a nicer bench. I would appreciate this community's feedback. (BTW this is my first post here. I have been reading the site for a while and have enjoyed it!)


----------



## Buckethead (Apr 14, 2013)

There is so much right with that bench. At $100 it seems like anything wrong with it would be worth changing to your liking. You could add heft, larger legs… Thicken the top… And/or reconfigure the front.

I can't say that I understand the use of that configuration, since I'm unfamiliar. It might be quite practical for some purpose.

I see it like this: that bench can be had for less than the cost of hardwood lumber for your own build. Hardware and labor already included. Is a steal.


----------



## danofpaco (Feb 24, 2013)

I am not a bench guru, still a noob and haven't built my first bench yet… I would think for $100, if the vises are any good, that hardware might be worth the price alone and you could re-use them in a future bench. Vises aren't cheap. Just a thought.


----------



## Buckethead (Apr 14, 2013)

"When I graduated college my Dad happened to be closing down a remote workshop for his employer. At that time I was admiring a workbench manufactured by Lervad in the United Kingdom. These benches sell for about $2000 today. "

A quick googling revealed this comment. A writer for a magazine in the UK. http://www.pacw.org/no-cache/issue/september_2012_issue/hobby/the_amazing_world_of_scuba_diving.html


----------



## Loren (May 30, 2008)

Edges can be planed by using an end stop on the benct top
or by clamping the board in something like a handscrew
and clamping that to the bench top.

The bench shown is a little on the short side for heavy
planing but you can weight it or screw it down and
since it's a Lervad it probably won't rack, even though
the frame looks a bit light compared to the traditional
Skandinavian benches on which it is based.

I have a regular bench I built with a Record face vice and
an end stop. I also have a Skandinavian style bench 
with traditional vises and someday I'll have room to use 
both. They each have virtues.

The front vise on that Lervad appears to have two clamping
positions and with a sawhorse at the right height to 
support a board you could clamp a long board in the
front jaw and work the edge that way.


----------



## BentheViking (May 19, 2011)

Where do you live?

If its close to me I'd say terrible deal and you don't want it.

If its not near me then I'd say grab it ASAP.


----------



## johnstoneb (Jun 14, 2012)

Grab it.


----------



## woodchuckerNJ (Dec 4, 2013)

For 100 you can't lose.

Figure that top alone is worth it.
I think it looks usable. And it might actually be better than it looks in the pic.


----------



## Holbs (Nov 4, 2012)

I would go for it for $100. I have the next model up of the Lervand bench with cabinets underneath. It is no "Roubo" bench, but a light weight educational bench. I believe these Lervands were made for wood working schools & classes as they interlock to each other side by side and row by row, for classroom environments. Hence, the obstructing left end.
The retail of these benches are $1300+.
Here is the Lervand home page: http://lervad.co.uk/
My table did not come with bench dogs, which I bought at an auction for $200. I have to order these or make my own.


----------



## shawnmasterson (Jan 24, 2013)

Seems to me there is more than $100 in vises on that bench. Even if you bought it and hated it, theres more than you paid in parts. You could part it out and build the bench of your dreams, with the hard parts from that one.


----------



## Gixxerjoe04 (Jan 31, 2014)

I'd buy it if it were around here that's for sure


----------



## LuLuBean (Apr 18, 2014)

Thanks for the positive comments. I am definitely going to buy this bench!


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

What a deal you made. That's not my favorite style of bench but I wouldn't think twice about paying a 100 bucks for it. It's going to be a great addition to your shop.

helluvawreck aka Charles
http://woodworkingexpo.wordpress.com


----------



## kaerlighedsbamsen (Sep 16, 2013)

Get it. Now!


----------



## charliebrown (Feb 11, 2014)

I just paid $275 for one yesterday and am happy with my purchase. The bench is a student workbench and sells for $1150 US. It is very well made, and can be folded and put in a closet. I plan to use it for luthiery work. It is not for heavy work, but will easily handle most of the day to day stuff we do as woodworkers. It's clamping capabilities are very good. Normally, four bench dogs are included and they alone are nearly worth the price you were quoted.


----------



## oltexasboy1 (Sep 25, 2013)

I am in the process of building a 2×6 Roubo bench and I would take this in a heart beat. I would strip out the under carriage and go back with 4×4 or 2×6 for legs and stretchers. That will give you the weight you need for planning. Good luck.


----------



## Wade316 (Nov 4, 2015)

There are many things in the world wood I know and many I don't. To those who know more than me, what is the name of the type of vise on the left end? I plan to make one, and am needing research. In regards to the question of the yeah or neigh, that's easy, I hope someone else does'nt beat you to the opportunity, if I were in your shoes, it would already be in my shop.


----------



## BigYin (Oct 14, 2011)

1 Buy it now.
2 Make a board jack (freestanding deadman) to handle any long timbers
3 Either make a heavier stronger base or add diagonal bracing to reduce any wracking
4 A few sandbags will easily and very cheaply add weight if hung over the lower frame
5 BUY IT NOW


----------

